# Triton Belt Sander



## b2rtch

Good review , thank you.
I have a 28 years old Rioby which still work like champ


----------



## redSLED

Thanks for the review. Compared to my dependable Makita dinosaur belt sander, that Triton's rear handle looks REALLY LOW - did that cause you any issues with controlling the machine at different angles to your workpiece(s), or not all?


----------



## Crickett

That's an interesting question. I'm not a particularly tall guy so the low handle was advantageous for me and gave me exllenent leverage and control. I ran it several times for extended lengths and never felt that the sander ever got away from me. Also, with this sanders ability to be clamped in an inverted mounted position, having a higher pitched handle would not allow the sander to rest flatly on the housing as intended. To me it's a valid 5 star product.


----------

